# Gaggia Classic - head flow OK when water cold, drips when water hot



## SFraser (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi, can anyone help? I've got a Gaggia Classic which has been working fine until the last few weeks where the water flow from the head has dropped from a flow to a drip. I have removed the sieve like thing (sorry I don't know the technical term for it) and it was clogged so I cleaned it out and it worked perfect again. But, just a few weeks later it has returned to just a drip. I've removed the sieve and it looked fine this time. I thought I would try it with that no longer fitted to see if it was that or was the problem before that. When I run water through it it runs perfect - until the water heats up - then it starts dripping through.

I have also tried the pressure in the wand - but it's perfect and hasn't been affected by any of this.

Thanks.


----------



## SFraser (Jun 21, 2016)

Sorry I should have said - I live in a really soft water area, and none of my appliances that use water ever have any limescale.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

The solenoid valves can get clogged up easily, need to take it out and give it a good clean. search on here for 'how to'


----------



## SFraser (Jun 21, 2016)

I did wonder about the solenoid but then I had really discounted that as I had a really good flow of cold water and we tend to never have limescale. But I'll try cleaning the solenoid. Thanks.


----------

